# Finaly got my first AR



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I just bought my first AR earlier today, after months of saving. I decided to go with Smith & Wesson M&P 15 Sport, picked it up at Gander Mountain for 700 plus tax. I can't wait to get to the range next weekend to give it a shot.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My buddy has one of those and he loves it. It was him getting his S&W that made me get my AR.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good choice, a family member has one, he loves it, unfortunately he paid almost triple than what you paid, ammo might be cheap up here but rifles are not!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Good choice, a family member has one, he loves it, unfortunately he paid almost triple than what you paid, ammo might be cheap up here but rifles are not!


Every time I read your signature line, I laugh. :lol: Thanks for that.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

taps50 said:


> I just bought my first AR earlier today, after months of saving. I decided to go with Smith & Wesson M&P 15 Sport, picked it up at Gander Mountain for 700 plus tax. I can't wait to get to the range next weekend to give it a shot.


I hope you have some ammo to shoot, IMO an AR isn't properly broke in unless you put 500 rounds through it, which is about half of your fire arm purchase.

If you can't or don't want to do that, I suggest a copious amount of lube. My best choice is 30 weight synthetic motor oil, which happily is pretty cheap, put enough of this in your gun and you will be golden.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats on the AR, The S&W is a pretty good one, I had one briefly and then got the itch for a Colt LE6920. You bought it at the right time too. During the lull after the last panic and before the next one sets in.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You will fall in love with your AR. It has quickly become my favorite rifle. I too own a S&W M&P, but I opted for the PSX model. The best advice I can give is, shoot, shoot, shoot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Watch out! AR's are like rabbits, they tend to multiply!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When it comes to AR's there are so many I am sure that one will sever you well. Take your time dress it up there are a lot of options to make it fit your needs. Lean to zero it correctly it is not a hunting rifle. Use the proper zero target for the AR /M4 
Here is a good article you may find interesting on short distance shooting. 
Zero Distance for a Home-Defense AR-15 | Shooting Illustrated


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I love my AR. It is fun to shoot, accurate, dependable, and easy to field strip. If you are unfamiliar with it, I can't recommend enough that that you practice field stripping it. The MOST important advice that I can give you is the magazine. The ONLY problem I have ever had with my AR was caused by the magazines I had. Even the ones that came with the AR. I now only use PMAGS produced by MAGPUL. I am sure that there are other fine magazines out there, but this is the first one I tried that I didn't have any feeding problems with. If you have a feeding problem with your AR, check your magazines FIRST.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I hope you have some ammo to shoot, IMO an AR isn't properly broke in unless you put 500 rounds through it, which is about half of your fire arm purchase.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to do that, I suggest a copious amount of lube. My best choice is 30 weight synthetic motor oil, which happily is pretty cheap, put enough of this in your gun and you will be golden.


How does that oil work when it gets really cold out though.

I've been using slip2000,but as much oil as I use it gets expensive.

I had some 5w20 Quaker state synthetic,mixed with 20% High Mileage Slick 50, because it's what I had left over from the B.O.V.

Well the 20w50 was a mistake so I just use it on anything. I thought it was 5w30


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother has one and loves it. He's on a rifle team and always scores well at 200m iron sites offhand.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I love my AR. It is fun to shoot, accurate, dependable, and easy to field strip. If you are unfamiliar with it, I can't recommend enough that that you practice field stripping it. The MOST important advice that I can give you is the magazine. The ONLY problem I have ever had with my AR was caused by the magazines I had. Even the ones that came with the AR. I now only use PMAGS produced by MAGPUL. I am sure that there are other fine magazines out there, but this is the first one I tried that I didn't have any feeding problems with. If you have a feeding problem with your AR, check your magazines FIRST.


My FN/PSA upper with any lower won't feed with a PMag, only cheap "C" Product mags. At least I found a use for them.
The other AR's like PMags though.

The bottom line is you have to try them first before buying say 50 or more of one style mag.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats on your first AR. If it wasn't for my commitment to not have any firearms in my home, I'd consider getting one.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I hope you have some ammo to shoot, IMO an AR isn't properly broke in unless you put 500 rounds through it, which is about half of your fire arm purchase.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to do that, I suggest a copious amount of lube. My best choice is 30 weight synthetic motor oil, which happily is pretty cheap, put enough of this in your gun and you will be golden.


I'm not doing the whole pro/anti thing, but I have to comment anyways; you must have been buying some pretty crappy guns.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> I hope you have some ammo to shoot, IMO an AR isn't properly broke in unless you put 500 rounds through it, which is about half of your fire arm purchase.
> 
> If you can't or don't want to do that, I suggest a copious amount of lube. My best choice is 30 weight synthetic motor oil, which happily is pretty cheap, put enough of this in your gun and you will be golden.


mr a good post no bs. thanks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have never seen a AR that would not feed Magpul any generation . There is always a first.
As for lube I used Breakfree CLP for many years for both cleaning and lube.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Good choice for your first AR.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use whatever is on the bench, I have some SEAL 1 CLP that is pretty good, I use break free, Tetra, Balistol and a host of other lubes. I don't think it's so much what you use rather that you use it.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats on your AR. If it were not for the fact that I am a left wing piece of crap and would like to see Sen. Feinstein naked I would have one. Break free if I ever actually owned one.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't go wrong on any of the brand name AR's but I suggest any one with an AR see this post on Ammo for it.
http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a Bushmaster M4 and love it. The ammo is only now getting down to where I can afford to shoot it. My kid just bought me 6 boxes of American Eagle at $7.70 per box. I need to take it to the range and burn a few rounds.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't even had it for a full day and I already had to upgrade the grip, Magpul MOE grip. Ammo isn't too terrible by me I picked up three boxes of American eagle ammo for about 10 bucks a box, need to wait till I get paid next to get enough to get to the range. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

taps50 said:


> I haven't even had it for a full day and I already had to upgrade the grip, Magpul MOE grip. Ammo isn't too terrible by me I picked up three boxes of American eagle ammo for about 10 bucks a box, need to wait till I get paid next to get enough to get to the range. Cant wait to try it out.


 Your weapon while it will fire 223 55gr just fine and 5.56 55 gr as well. The twist and barrel length is designed for the 5.56 62 to 77 gr rounds


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice choice on the AR.

MOLON LABE


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for the info Smitty, I don't know to much about grain and that with ammo but I did get the 62 grain ammo by a happy accident. I wanted something with a little more punch than the 55 grain, so now that I know it is designed for the 62 and up grains I will try my best to only buy that. until it becomes impossible to find, then I will have to get what I can get my hands on.


----------

